

Ask HN: Why are there no mobile CSS styles for HN? - ten7

It's a pain to read and contribute to HN using a phone. Adding fairly minimal CSS styles to the site can't be terribly difficult to very simply optimize display on mobile.<p>Why hasn't it been done? Is it en route?
======
profquail
AFAIK, there's no plan to implement this.

You could however, make the modifications and submit them to PG to include on
the site instead of waiting for someone else to do it. You'll need to download
Arc (<http://arclanguage.org/>) -- the code which runs HN is a tweaked version
of 'news.arc'.

There's also an Arc fork on GitHub: <https://github.com/nex3/arc>

Up-to-date directions for setting up Arc can be found on the Arc wiki:
<https://sites.google.com/site/arclanguagewiki/>

~~~
ten7
Thanks, I had no idea. I'm happy to contribute some mobile CSS changes! Just
an email to PG or is there the equivalent of a pull request somewhere?

~~~
profquail
For HN, I think you'd just have to email PG. It wouldn't hurt to _also_ send a
pull request on the nex3/arc GitHub repo -- it seems that's where much (all?)
of the current Arc activity is taking place. It'd also allow others to benefit
from your improvements :)

------
xauronx
There are a couple alternate websites for mobile optimized HN, as well as like
10 iOS apps and 10 android apps.

<http://ihackernews.com/> <http://hn.gethifi.com/>

or search your app store.

There have been many requests to update/improve the actual website and none
get acknowledged.

------
elfgoh
A few years ago, I think there was a servic that allowed you to load another
site with your own custom css. Does anyone remember what service that is?

